# Hornady SST-ML 250GR



## Eyeluv2hunt (Sep 21, 2011)

Looking for some input from those who had tried them.

I have been shooting an Optima Pro with the Hornady XTP 240gr and 90 gr of Blackhorn for the last 2 years. They work pretty good at 100 yards and in.

Below is the only one I was able to recover.







Looking to be able to reach out a little further (bump the BH to 110gr) with the same kind of accuracy and thought the aerotip on the SST's might give me that.

Anybody out there got some input on the SST's in 250?

Thanks!


----------



## Rackemup HC (Sep 21, 2011)

They are bad to the bone! Hornady makes the best ML bullet by far! shoot them with 130 or 150 gr pyrodex


----------



## markland (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm not sure who is making the T/C shockwave but have used it very successfully in the 250gr version in my CVA Optima and makes a very nice mushroom on the very few I have recovered, usually just a nice entry and much larger exit hole!  Plus they shoot 1 1/2in groups at 100yds with my favorite load.


----------



## Okie Hog (Sep 22, 2011)

The 250 grain SST is a very good bullet; it has a soft red plastic tip.   The 250 grain  Shockwave is the same bullet with a hard yellow plastic tip.  There's also a Bonded Shockwave bullet that costs a lot more.  It's not needed for deer or hogs.  

i've killed about 20 deer and dozens of hogs using the 250 grain SST/Shockwave bullet.  Never lost an animal.  That bullet gets it done.This bullet came from a 120 pound sow that was killed at a measured distance of 192 yards.  The bullet now weighs 167 grains.


----------



## gtgeorge (Sep 22, 2011)

They are great IMO and from field tests. Everything I have shot with them are usually DRT and I take shots less than optimum. I use 70gr by weight of Blackhorn which is @ 100 by volume. Great accuracy too. Below is the only bullet I could recover as all have passed through, even at 192 yards. This one was 150lb pig shot quartering away and took out the last few ribs going up through the shoulder (breaking it) up along the neck and lodged in the back of it's skull. The largest boar that ran 20 yards was well over 200# but was shot at 25'


----------



## JayTee (Sep 22, 2011)

I made the same switch as you about 3 yrs ago. I stayed with 90gr by volumn of BH209 & even though my bullet weight increased 10gr, I had to adjust my point of aim down roughly 2" at 100 yds.

So far I've taken 1 bear, 2 hogs & prolly 12 or so deer with the 250SST's. I've had complete pass throughs each time. I'm very pleased with their performance & acuracy through my Traditions Pursuit.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Sep 22, 2011)

im using the sst with 2 ,100gr, pellets of white hot.  i posted my 100yd target the other day on here.  very pleased with accuracy, now just waiting for bp season.  new club im on has hogs killed every year. hope i get a shot at something this year.


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info!

I think I will give them a try this weekend. I was guessing that the aerotip would end up being somewhat higher at 100 yards than the hollow point was. I am gonna stay with 90 grains of BH and see how it hits at 100 and then at 200. Will adjust the BH from there (maybe to 100gr, that should get me right at the edge of a magnum load my gun is rated for if I need it). If I can get it a couple inches high at 100 and on bull at 200, It will be a good day


----------

